# Have any riders out there had bunion surgery?



## dogpatch (Dec 26, 2017)

Me. A very long time ago. Bunions and several bones in my feet cut and pinned back together. Shoes were awful before. Shoes are awful now. I think the most comfortable boots I've had are men's wide Ariat Terrains, which I know aren't exactly paddock boots. I'm currently riding in a pair of men's wide Ovation Moorland Highrider boots. They have a nice round toebox, and are waterproof. I like them a lot, but not nearly as comfortable as the Terrains. Could be they're not as broken in yet..


----------



## AragoASB (Jul 12, 2020)

I had bunion surgery in the early 90s. It was free of charge because it was a double blind test of a new post op pain medicine. They basically sanded off the lump, cut my toe bone off (leaving the arteries, veins, skin and tendons of course) and reset the bone by wiring it back on. The first week was painful but it healed well no lump, straight toe, no problems and now I look great in sandals. There was never any problem with riding boots before or after. Everybody is different, obviously.


----------

